# Kid and fish



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Caught him playing with the smiley face stingray... He watches the smiley white bottom of the stingray and trys to catch them.

And lately, he has been catching the geophagus with his hands


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol thats cute


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Cute kid Charles.


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Catching geophagus with his hands...starting him early eh.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

I like the smile rays


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

do you find your kids do anything to get the fishies to jump around? Mine will hit the tank, or covertly bump it with his head to make them swim around more. Atleast he does it when my head is turned, or he ends up in the time out chair


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2010)

adorable photo :O)


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

nope, they just stick their hands in there so the fish will come up and bite their fingers.


----------

